

Median Wage in Mechanical Turk is $1.38 per hour - yarapavan
http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2010/11/02/david-rand-social-science-experiments-with-mechanical-turk/

======
iwr
I improved my English spelling and punctuation by doing CastingWords
transcripts a few years ago. Perhaps the main motivation for some people is
the actual money.

Though I'm curious how they got people from India onto the site. After all,
you could only use a US credit card or Amazon credit to get paid.

